# أنكحتك وزوَّجتك



## Ali Ridho

أَنكَحتُكَ وَزَوَّجتُكَ مَخطُوبَتَكَ مَريَمُ بِنتِ مُحَمَّدٍ بِمَهرٍ مُصحَفِ القُراٰنِ وَاٰلَاتِ الصَّلَاةِ حَالًا

I don't know whether the   إعراب   in the sentence correct or not

can you help me to correct the i'rab in the  sentence above?

thanks


----------



## Mahaodeh

I think you mean تشكيل or حركات not إعراب.

I'm not the best one at this, but I found a couple of mistakes:
زوجتك should be منصوبة and written زوجتَك because it is: معطوفة على الضمير المستتر أنت. The hidden pronoun is مفعول به. 
Same goes to مريم that is بدل من زوجتك and as such should follow it. 

I don't know about the rest, there may be other mistakes but I don't know.


----------



## Matat

The sentence is not comprehensible to me after بمهر and I can't figure out what it's attempting to say. As for everything that comes before, it should be:
أَنْكَحْتُكَ وَزَوَّجْتُكَ مَخْطُوبَتَكَ مَرْيَمَ بِنْتَ مُحَمَّدٍ بِمَهْر

مريم is accusative since it's a بدل من مخطوبتك. It's ممنوع من الصرف, there is no tanween.
بنت is accusative since it's a بدل من مريم. It's in idaafah with محمد here.



Mahaodeh said:


> I'm not the best one at this, but I found a couple of mistakes:
> زوجتك should be منصوبة and written زوجتَك because it is: معطوفة على الضمير المستتر أنت. The hidden pronoun is مفعول به.


زَوَّجَ the verb is what's intended here, not زَوْج the noun.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Matat said:


> زَوَّجَ the verb is what's intended here, not زَوْج the noun.



Oh, my mistake, I thought that there was only one verb.


Matat said:


> The sentence is not comprehensible to me after بمهر and I can't figure out what it's attempting to say.



He's saying that the mahr itself is a copy of the Quran and (???) I have no idea what thing related to prayer it is. It looks like آلات as in 'tool', but since you don't need tools to pray I'm guessing I'm mistaken.


----------



## Matat

Mahaodeh said:


> He's saying that the mahr itself is a copy of the Quran and (???) I have no idea what thing related to prayer it is. It looks like آلات as in 'tool', but since you don't need tools to pray I'm guessing I'm mistaken.


Perhaps it's أداء الصلاة? If that's the case, then the tashkeel would be:
أَنْكَحْتُكَ وَزَوَّجْتُكَ مَخْطُوبَتَكَ مَرْيَمَ بِنْتَ مُحَمَّدٍ بِمَهْرِ مُصْحَفِ الْقُرْآنِ وَأَدَاءِ الصَّلَاةِ حَالَاً

مهر would be in idaafah with مصحف القرآن, meaning 'a dowry of the copy of the Quran'. Nevertheless, putting mahr in an idaafah feels weird. I'd rather have مهر as a tamyiiz here.
أَنْكَحْتُكَ وَزَوَّجْتُكَ مَخْطُوبَتَكَ مَرْيَمَ بِنْتَ مُحَمَّدٍ بِمُصْحَفِ الْقُرْآنِ وَأَدَاءِ الصَّلَاةِ مَهْرَاً.


----------



## Mahaodeh

I can't say that I hear the marriage vows a lot, but from what I recall the usual way is:
زوجّتك فلانة/نفسي بالمهر المتفق بيننا وقدرة/قيمته كذا
Of course, the ones I've heard have a mahr that has a monetary value (money or gold), so I wouldn't know how to say it if it were not money or gold. But I would imagine that it should be بالمهر المتفق بيننا وهو كذا.


----------



## Ali Ridho

Matat said:


> Perhaps it's أداء الصلاة? If that's the case, then the tashkeel would be:
> أَنْكَحْتُكَ وَزَوَّجْتُكَ مَخْطُوبَتَكَ مَرْيَمَ بِنْتَ مُحَمَّدٍ بِمَهْرِ مُصْحَفِ الْقُرْآنِ وَأَدَاءِ الصَّلَاةِ حَالَاً
> 
> مهر would be in idaafah with مصحف القرآن, meaning 'a dowry of the copy of the Quran'. Nevertheless, putting mahr in an idaafah feels weird. I'd rather have مهر as a tamyiiz here.
> أَنْكَحْتُكَ وَزَوَّجْتُكَ مَخْطُوبَتَكَ مَرْيَمَ بِنْتَ مُحَمَّدٍ بِمُصْحَفِ الْقُرْآنِ وَأَدَاءِ الصَّلَاةِ مَهْرَاً.



Thank you very much. Your answer is very good.

If مریم is replaced by امنة, then I should write َاؔمِنَة (Aaminata). Accusative case, is that right?

The dowry is a prayer tool. So, I should write ِوَأَدَاةِالصَّلَاة ....is that right?

There are two dowry.   مُصحَفِ القُراٰنِ وَأَدَاةِالصَّلَاةِ Should the tamyiiz be written in dual or single? مَهرًا or ِمَهرَین ?

Please your answer, thank you very much...



Mahaodeh said:


> I can't say that I hear the marriage vows a lot, but from what I recall the usual way is:
> زوجّتك فلانة/نفسي بالمهر المتفق بيننا وقدرة/قيمته كذا
> Of course, the ones I've heard have a mahr that has a monetary value (money or gold), so I wouldn't know how to say it if it were not money or gold. But I would imagine that it should be بالمهر المتفق بيننا وهو كذا.



Your marriage vows are simple. I will save that. thank you very much


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ali Ridho said:


> There are two dowry. مُصحَفِ القُراٰنِ وَأَدَاةِالصَّلَاةِ Should the tamyiiz be written in dual or single? مَهرًا or ِمَهرَین ?



No, it is one mahr with two items included. Similar to saying for example: your compensation for the work is your salary and accommodation. While there are two parts in it, it's still only one compensation not two compensations.


----------



## Ali Ridho

You are right. I have forgotten if the two objects are in one indefinite word, dowry, thanks


----------



## Matat

Mahaodeh said:


> No, it is one mahr with two items included.


I agree with Mahaodeh.


Ali Ridho said:


> The dowry is a prayer tool. So, I should write ِوَأَدَاةِالصَّلَاة ....is that right?


If it makes sense to everyone hearing it within the context it is being said, then I guess you could. Make sure to put a space between the two words. وَأَدَاةِ الصَّلَاةِ


Ali Ridho said:


> If مریم is replaced by امنة, then I should write َاؔمِنَة (Aaminata). Accusative case, is that right?


It's in the accusative case, yes. The orthography should be آمِنَةَ, not اؔمِنَة.


Ali Ridho said:


> مُصحَفِ القُراٰنِ وَأَدَاةِالصَّلَاةِ


It's not القُراٰنِ; it's الْقُرْآنِ (it's also acceptable to write الْقُرْءَانِ, depending on the writing system you follow). Once again remember the space in وأداة الصلاة.


----------



## Abbe

What is a prayer tool?

 Would you like the words used in the shafii school (many muslims in Indonesia follow this school)


----------



## cherine

Is it really أداة not أداء?


----------



## Ali Ridho

Matat said:


> I agree with Mahaodeh.
> 
> If it makes sense to everyone hearing it within the context it is being said, then I guess you could. Make sure to put a space between the two words. وَأَدَاةِ الصَّلَاةِ
> 
> It's in the accusative case, yes. The orthography should be آمِنَةَ, not اؔمِنَة.
> 
> It's not القُراٰنِ; it's الْقُرْآنِ (it's also acceptable to write الْقُرْءَانِ, depending on the writing system you follow). Once again remember the space in وأداة الصلاة.



Thanks a lot 



Abbe said:


> What is a prayer tool?
> 
> Would you like the words used in the shafii school (many muslims in Indonesia follow this school)



Examples of prayer tools: mukena, prayer rug, etc

You are right. In Indonesia, there are many people who practice Shafi'i school



cherine said:


> Is it really أداة not أداء?



I look in the dictionary (almaany, etc)

the meaning of أداء is "performance"

the meaning of أداة is "tool"


----------



## Matat

Ali Ridho said:


> Examples of prayer tools: mukena, prayer rug, etc


In that case, it's better to just say سجادة الصلاة or whatever it is you're referring to. The term "أداة الصلاة" is not one which would be immediately understood.


----------



## Ali Ridho

thanks


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ali Ridho said:


> Examples of prayer tools: mukena, prayer rug, etc



I wouldn't call these tools. I agree with Matat. 

However, I did search أدوات الصلاة and found a couple of sites showing similar items. The items look quite Indonesian to me, or maybe Malaysian, it was the style of clothing mainly, the faces were not really distinctively from a particular place). I would have to say that if it is common to call these items 'tools' among all the people involved (example, it's a marriage held in Indonesia) then I don't see why it can't be used.


----------



## Ali Ridho




----------



## Ali Ridho

أنكحتك

Please, can you explain that word? Is أ a short form of أنا ?


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ali Ridho said:


> Please, can you explain that word? Is أ a short form of أنا ?


No, this is of the form أفْعَلَ; as in: أَنْكَحَ يُنْكِحُ, it is not نَكَحَ يَنْكَحُ. The alif is part of the form, it is حرف مزيد.


----------



## Ali Ridho

Thanks, Mahaodeh. حرف مزيد is categorized as a past tense or present tense verb?


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ali Ridho said:


> حرف مزيد is categorized as a past tense or present tense verb?



Neither. It is a letter added to the basic verb form that consists of the three or four letters of the root. For example, the root k t b; the basic verb called الفعل المجرّد is كَتَبَ, consisting in the past tense of only the k and the t and the b. Other verb forms in the same root are called أفعال مزيدة because they have letters added to the basic form to create other forms such as أكْتَبَ and استكتب. The letters: أ، ا، س، ت, are called أحرف مزيدة.


----------



## Ali Ridho

I understand now, thank you for your answer, Mahaodeh


----------

